# Sarina, Odd lures?



## jarda13 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was in the tackle shop the other day loking at some lures and they had spinner bait lures next to the barra lures. I wondered if anyone had tryed spinnerbaits on maybe some little barra or salmon and if you did howd you go? Thinking about having a go at them next time im out on the yak!

Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ask WayneD what barra do to spinner baits!

I've seen people use them, there's a video on YouTube promoting one brand. I know one of the guys in the video and it shows them catching barra in a supposedly "secret spot" in the Burdekin somewhere. I think the lure has the word "dream" in the name? Dream catcher? dream spinner bait? or I could just be right off the mark.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're interested


----------

